# Previsão meteorológica num site.



## fjscabral (3 Abr 2009 às 18:04)

Olá a todos

Qual é o melhor serviço disponibilizado por um site de previsão do estado do tempo, que dê para colocar num site criado por nós, através de códigos HTML?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2009 às 15:55)

fjscabral disse:


> Olá a todos
> Qual é o melhor serviço disponibilizado por um site de previsão do estado do tempo, que dê para colocar num site criado por nós, através de códigos HTML?
> Cumprimentos



Olá. É uma questão de experimentares vários e seleccionares um. Exemplo: WeatherOnline


----------

